# Which is better SnowEx 1075 or Boss TGS-1100



## KYFF205 (Sep 10, 2009)

I am looking at both spreaders. both around the same price and used but close to new. I need help on which one to pick..


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have both. I like the Boss better. My foreman likes the SnowEx better. The Snowex spinner is metal so it wants to rust and the SnowEx controllers are junk. He likes it because you can hear the motor running and the salt being thrown. I like the Boss because the spinner is rubber and the thing is so quiet. The Boss holds a little more too and the straps are quick and easy to hookup. I say go Boss. Havent ever had a product I didnt like from them.


----------



## KYFF205 (Sep 10, 2009)

*re*

I have a BOSS V-Plow that I am very happy with but I found a Boss 1100 Spreader for what I think is cheap used a few time pics are good for just 1350. Is that a good price? is 4yrs old but owner says only used a hand full of times..


----------



## KCD Snow Pro (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi. Guys.

For $1350-$1500 you could buy a NEW buyers tgs07 from either Lorenzos or ESI, for what its worth... We've heavily used a buyers brand SHPE1500 & had great results.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I think my Boss brand new installed was $1700.


----------



## KYFF205 (Sep 10, 2009)

*re:*

I have no way to store bulk salt. I do snow and grass on the side from working full time for FD and parttime for EMS. I just need a great spreader with a capacity of at least 600lbs for cheap.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

KYFF205;1081991 said:


> I am looking at both spreaders. both around the same price and used but close to new. I need help on which one to pick..


I have 2 Boss TGS1100 spreaders. I've had the first one since they first came out around 2004. The only problems I've had is they used to not come with vibrators, so I added one which helped keep the salt moving after driving with a partial or full load. The main problem I've had is they both have the smart hitch lift system, and the oldest one has crapped out on my 2 times. Finally I just converted it to a hitch mount 2" receiver. I've also developed some controller box glitches on the older one. The newer one has had no problems. All in all for the abuse they get I've had pretty good results with the operation. Snow Ex I haven't used so I can't say. I will say all the snow Ex spreaders running around here seem to rust pretty fast, but that could easily be a maintenance issue. I use Fluid Film on all my equipment so rust isn't much of a problem for me. I would call Jim at ESI Equipment and price a new one first. Wouldn't hurt to have a new warranty is there's little difference in cost. Feel free to PM me if you have any more questions.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

snow ex now uses a poly spinner on there 1075. I like the snow ex because you can stack the bags up 6 -8 at a time on it then cut them because the top of it sits almost level with the top of the tailgate.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Price for a new boss 1100 here is $1600. They are awesome spreaders though, I like the stabilizer bars, better than drilling into my bumper.

They look nicer too.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ff610;1082289 said:


> I have 2 Boss TGS1100 spreaders. I've had the first one since they first came out around 2004. The only problems I've had is they used to not come with vibrators, so I added one which helped keep the salt moving after driving with a partial or full load. The main problem I've had is they both have the smart hitch lift system, and the oldest one has crapped out on my 2 times. Finally I just converted it to a hitch mount 2" receiver. I've also developed some controller box glitches on the older one. The newer one has had no problems. All in all for the abuse they get I've had pretty good results with the operation. Snow Ex I haven't used so I can't say. I will say all the snow Ex spreaders running around here seem to rust pretty fast, but that could easily be a maintenance issue. I use Fluid Film on all my equipment so rust isn't much of a problem for me. I would call Jim at ESI Equipment and price a new one first. Wouldn't hurt to have a new warranty is there's little difference in cost. Feel free to PM me if you have any more questions.


My smart hitch crapped out several times as well, I had the dealer weld a trailer jack onto it so I could manually crank it up and down, works good. Never had any issues with the spreader operation or controls, and yes you can hear the salt coming out.


----------



## snowplows1 (Dec 2, 2011)

I bought a used buyers tgs07. It did not come with any wiring or control but I found a place by googling called controlallwireless. They make wireless controls for a bunch of equipment. It has been flawless and i can transfer it from truck to truck. I think its all on how you take care of them on the results that you have pretty much with all models.prsport


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

snowplows1;2002943 said:


> I bought a used buyers tgs07. It did not come with any wiring or control but I found a place by googling called controlallwireless.


And this one is 5 years old.


----------



## Doc Holiday13 (Dec 19, 2016)

WIPensFan said:


> My smart hitch crapped out several times as well, I had the dealer weld a trailer jack onto it so I could manually crank it up and down, works good. Never had any issues with the spreader operation or controls, and yes you can hear the salt coming out.


Post bump from the past

What part crapped out?? I just purchased the TGS 1100 with smart hitch and its basically the same mechanism used by the plow connection that snaps in place when the headlight/pump assy raises in place


----------

